#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Placa CGOB 16

## gilsonborais

Ola comprei uma Olt Fiberhome 5516-04 com uma placa de 16 CGOB, porem ja fizemos de tudo e não da MATCH, gostaria de saber se alguem ja pegou esse problema e se tem solução.

----------


## Jellison

Boa tarde
Verifique a autorização do SLOT que você inseriu, se estiver registrado para placas GC8B, por exemplo, ele não aceita outra.
Usando o modo de menu antigo (OLD MENU LAYOUT), segue o caminho para verificar:

Clique com o direito na sua OLT no menu árvore e encontre a opção CARD CONFIG.
Verifique a segunda coluna "SET CARD AUTHORIZATION".

O ideal é que esteja em branco.
Caso não estiver em branco, altere para o modelo GCOB e salve.

*** ATENÇÃO, SE ALTERAR ALGO ERRADO ALI, PODE PERDER A CONFIGURAÇÃO DE TODAS AS ONUs QUE TEM LIBERADAS NA PLACA. ***

----------

